# Pangaea. The final frontier.



## matt79brown (Jun 25, 2018)

Take me to school boys! Super continent ever have any evidence other than the creatively drawn maps?


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 25, 2018)

Google.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 25, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Take me to school boys! Super continent ever have any evidence other than the creatively drawn maps?


Seems that the Bible has a lot to say.......science describes it......they just have their timelines all jacked up.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Seems that the Bible has a lot to say.......science describes it......they just have their timelines all jacked up.


The Bible says 0 about Pangaea. 
There are a couple of passeges that can be force fit but they are widely disagreed upon by Christians.
In other words same 'ol same 'ol......


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 25, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> The Bible says 0 about Pangaea.
> There are a couple of passeges that can be force fit but they are widely disagreed upon by Christians.
> In other words same 'ol same 'ol......


I didn’t say the word  “Pangaea” is there. The Bible records an activity concerning separating / dividing of the earth. Christians do not disagree about the activity.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> I didn’t say the word  “Pangaea” is there. The Bible records an activity concerning separating / dividing of the earth. Christians do not disagree about the activity.


Yes Christians do disagree. The disagreement is whether its the earth that is what is being seperated/divided or if its people/nations.
2 minutes of research.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 26, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Yes Christians do disagree. The disagreement is whether its the earth that is what is being seperated/divided or if its people/nations.
> 2 minutes of research.


Ok you’re correct on that in Genises 10. For that one, I’m on the side of “people” division there. 

The separating and dividing of the “earth” the dirt part......in regard to Pangaea as I’ve understood and most that I know understand it is related to the flood. 

According to Genesis 1 the earth was one mass. After the flood waters subsided the one mass remained intact but with cracks. This allowed animals to spread back out but the cracks initiated the continental drift “Pangaea”. 

Christians are not in disagreement about the flood and I don’t know any that reject the idea that the flood was the cause or initiating factor.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 26, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Ok you’re correct on that in Genises 10. For that one, I’m on the side of “people” division there.
> 
> The separating and dividing of the “earth” the dirt part......in regard to Pangaea as I’ve understood and most that I know understand it is related to the flood.
> 
> ...


Literally,  take 2 minutes to search "Christians who disagree with worldwide flood". It would seem that your claims are wrong.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 26, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Literally,  take 2 minutes to search "Christians who disagree with worldwide flood". It would seem that your claims are wrong.


Global verses local?? Or flood period?
Christians do not disagree about a flood. What’s interesting is that I’ve been in this all of my life and some of the disagreements that folks point to are unheard of. A group will pop up here and there with their opinions about many subjects. 

But even geologist, doctors, scientists, etc at not in 100% agreement in all things.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 26, 2018)

There are rock formations in New England that correspond with the same formations through Great Britain and on into Europe, likewise the souteast was once a part of the African continent. The whole center of the US was an inland sea during this period.. Google ancient Georgia map......


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes, the Scottish Highlands are the tip of the Appalachian Mountains, and there is a chunk of Africa stuck to the east coast. Ever notice how Africa and South America fit like puzzle pieces? There's a reason for that. All the plates are still measurably moving.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 26, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, the Scottish Highlands are the tip of the Appalachian Mountains, and there is a chunk of Africa stuck to the east coast. Ever notice how Africa and South America fit like puzzle pieces? There's a reason for that. All the plates are still measurably moving.



Lies from the devil.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Ok you’re correct on that in Genises 10. For that one, I’m on the side of “people” division there.
> 
> The separating and dividing of the “earth” the dirt part......in regard to Pangaea as I’ve understood and most that I know understand it is related to the flood.
> 
> ...


Christians do disagree on whether the flood was worldwide or local.
There are Christians that participate right here on this forum who believe the flood was local.
And they all point to the Bible to back up their claim.
If it was local that puts a pretty big dent in it being the cause or initiating factor doesn't it?


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 26, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Christians do disagree on whether the flood was worldwide or local.
> There are Christians that participate right here on this forum who believe the flood was local.
> And they all point to the Bible to back up their claim.
> If it was local that puts a pretty big dent in it being the cause or initiating factor doesn't it?


Not really, because the “theory” or idea is that it initiated a cracking and not actually separated the land. You can crack a windshield in a small area that will eventually shatter the whole thing. I’ve actually never heard it taught as an instant separation. But I’ve not heard this taught as fact either, it’s one of those things that’s taught as “could have” since there is no indication that any land separation occurred from the time the earth was one mass as found in Gen 1 until the flood, it’s a possibility that this was caused during the flood.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 26, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Not really, because the “theory” or idea is that it initiated a cracking and not actually separated the land. You can crack a windshield in a small area that will eventually shatter the whole thing. I’ve actually never heard it taught as an instant separation. But I’ve not heard this taught as fact either, it’s one of those things that’s taught as “could have” since there is no indication that any land separation occurred from the time the earth was one mass as found in Gen 1 until the flood, it’s a possibility that this was caused during the flood.



I'd like to hear more about this theory.


----------



## redwards (Jun 26, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> ....... Google ancient Georgia map......


When Googling..."ancient Georgia map"...would that be an ancient map of the State of Georgia...or the country of Georgia?


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Not really, because the “theory” or idea is that it initiated a cracking and not actually separated the land. You can crack a windshield in a small area that will eventually shatter the whole thing. I’ve actually never heard it taught as an instant separation. But I’ve not heard this taught as fact either, it’s one of those things that’s taught as “could have” since there is no indication that any land separation occurred from the time the earth was one mass as found in Gen 1 until the flood, it’s a possibility that this was caused during the flood.


You mean there is no indication in the Bible that any land separation...…..
And the Bible does not say the earth was one land mass.
This passage is what is held up by some Christians to say "see it says the earth was one land mass" -


> “And God said, ‘Let the water under the sky be gathered to one place, and let dry ground appear.’ And it was so.”
> Presumably, if all the water was “gathered to one place,” the dry ground would also be all “in one place.”


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 26, 2018)

redwards said:


> When Googling..."ancient Georgia map"...would that be an ancient map of the State of Georgia...or the country of Georgia?


The Georgia that's next to Tennessee....
*



			Tennessee Was Once a Sea!
		
Click to expand...

*


> Tennessee was not always a land environment. About four billion years ago the area which is now Tennessee was completely covered with water. The inhabitants of our state during this time were creatures like algae and jellyfish.


http://www.tn4me.org/article.cfm/a_id/323/minor_id/100/major_id/27/era_id/1


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 26, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> You mean there is no indication in the Bible that any land separation...…..
> And the Bible does not say the earth was one land mass.
> This passage is what is held up by some Christians to say "see it says the earth was one land mass" -


I think I’m saying the same thing below - that passage, Genesis 1 verse 9 & 10 is held up as “ see it says the earth was one land mass” but there’s no indication between that and the flood of a land separation. Which is the reason that’s thought that flood could have started the initial onset of separation. 


Spotlite said:


> one of those things that’s taught as “could have” since there is no indication that any land separation occurred from the time the earth was one mass as found in Gen 1 until the flood,.


----------



## matt79brown (Jun 26, 2018)

"Pangaea'' was 1st taught by a German fellow around 1925? Is this correct?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 26, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Christians do disagree on whether the flood was worldwide or local.
> There are Christians that participate right here on this forum who believe the flood was local.
> And they all point to the Bible to back up their claim.
> If it was local that puts a pretty big dent in it being the cause or initiating factor doesn't it?



oh....good point! If the flood was local then it wouldn't cause flooding to the point where it breaks up continents & makes the grand canyon and whatnot. 
If it was global and the tallest mountains were covered up that would include Mount Everest which means there's no way there could ever be enough water to flood that deep. Unless Mount Everest formed after the flood which sounds quite insane.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 26, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> "Pangaea'' was 1st taught by a German fellow around 1925? Is this correct?


Correct to my knowledge. The churches do not talk about “Pangaea” or continental drift.  They do vaguely discuss the separation of the lands in some aspects. But it’s nothing that’s dwelled on.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 26, 2018)

oldfella1962 said:


> oh....good point! If the flood was local then it wouldn't cause flooding to the point where it breaks up continents & makes the grand canyon and whatnot.
> If it was global and the tallest mountains were covered up that would include Mount Everest which means there's no way there could ever be enough water to flood that deep. Unless Mount Everest formed after the flood which sounds quite insane.


Don’t worry. God created those dang scientists to help us figure all this out to the best of their assumptions.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Correct to my knowledge. The churches do not talk about “Pangaea” or continental drift.  They do vaguely discuss the separation of the lands in some aspects. But it’s nothing that’s dwelled on.


Yeah I cant remember it hardly being discussed at all.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 26, 2018)

When did this flood occur?


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 26, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> When did this flood occur?


Google 

Depends on which scientists you believe. What’s interesting though are things that are written about our big round ball many years before scientists discover it. 
http://beginningandend.com/scientists-confirm-biblical-account-of-the-fountains-of-the-deep/


----------



## red neck richie (Jun 26, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Take me to school boys! Super continent ever have any evidence other than the creatively drawn maps?


Say its so? Get to the point. Why do you want to know? Any position can be argued.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 26, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Google
> 
> Depends on which scientists you believe. What’s interesting though are things that are written about our big round ball many years before scientists discover it.
> http://beginningandend.com/scientists-confirm-biblical-account-of-the-fountains-of-the-deep/




It would indeed be interesting if it were so. Would be especially interesting if we learned there was some scientific basis for sprinkling birds blood around as a way to deal with leprosy as the bible prescribes. Now back to this flood... Are we talking thousands of years ago? Hundreds of thousands? Millions? Hundreds of millions? How long ago roughly was it that you think there were no oceans?


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 27, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> It would indeed be interesting if it were so. Would be especially interesting if we learned there was some scientific basis for sprinkling birds blood around as a way to deal with leprosy as the bible prescribes. Now back to this flood... Are we talking thousands of years ago? Hundreds of thousands? Millions? Hundreds of millions? How long ago roughly was it that you think there were no oceans?


Dealing with leprosy as the Bible prescribes - Interesting, verse 3 indicates that IF the Plague is healed, bring in the leper to be cleansed.  No indication that the blood was used for anything other than a cleansing ceremony. Surely science hasn’t tried to determine how birds blood healed leprosy???? 

Flood....somewhere  around 4500 years ago......Bible timeline. No oceans???? Waters were called seas a little over 6,000 years ago.......Bible timeline.  

I don’t think anyone is going to deny the “mechanics” of how science describes anything.  It’s the “assuming” timetable used. I don”t have an issue with the age of things. Like I said, I find it interesting that the intelligent are “discovering” those things that were written in a book many years before the intelligent became intelligent. We’ve been here 200,000 years and finally made it to the moon and traded the horse off for a truck within the last 100 years. We haven’t progressed very much for the length of time given. But I guess Daniel was right about the end.....knowledge shall be increased


----------



## bullethead (Jun 27, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Dealing with leprosy as the Bible prescribes - Interesting, verse 3 indicates that IF the Plague is healed, bring in the leper to be cleansed.  No indication that the blood was used for anything other than a cleansing ceremony. Surely science hasn’t tried to determine how birds blood healed leprosy????
> 
> Flood....somewhere  around 4500 years ago......Bible timeline. No oceans???? Waters were called seas a little over 6,000 years ago.......Bible timeline.
> 
> I don’t think anyone is going to deny the “mechanics” of how science describes anything.  It’s the “assuming” timetable used. I don”t have an issue with the age of things. Like I said, I find it interesting that the intelligent are “discovering” those things that were written in a book many years before the intelligent became intelligent. We’ve been here 200,000 years and finally made it to the moon and traded the horse off for a truck within the last 100 years. We haven’t progressed very much for the length of time given. But I guess Daniel was right about the end.....knowledge shall be increased


200,000 years.. haven't progressed very much....

You just got a glimpse of evolution. What has happened to humans in 200,000 years is Usain Bolt speed regarding evolution.

How does bible timeline equate to reality timeline?


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 27, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Dealing with leprosy as the Bible prescribes - Interesting, verse 3 indicates that IF the Plague is healed, bring in the leper to be cleansed.  No indication that the blood was used for anything other than a cleansing ceremony. Surely science hasn’t tried to determine how birds blood healed leprosy????
> 
> Flood....somewhere  around 4500 years ago......Bible timeline. No oceans???? Waters were called seas a little over 6,000 years ago.......Bible timeline.
> 
> I don’t think anyone is going to deny the “mechanics” of how science describes anything.  It’s the “assuming” timetable used. I don”t have an issue with the age of things. Like I said, I find it interesting that the intelligent are “discovering” those things that were written in a book many years before the intelligent became intelligent. We’ve been here 200,000 years and finally made it to the moon and traded the horse off for a truck within the last 100 years. We haven’t progressed very much for the length of time given. But I guess Daniel was right about the end.....knowledge shall be increased



The Bible doesn’t refer to it as a ceremony. It prescribes this as both a method of cleansing the leper and cleansing a house that was infected with some sort of plague. Kill a bird and dip a living bird and some other objects in its blood, then sprinkle the leper or house with this blood seven times and then release the bird in a field. Yeah that sounds like a real scientific way of cleaning. Then there is this little gem in the same chapter.

“Then he shall kill the lamb of the trespass offering, and the priest shall take _some_ of the blood of the trespass offering and put _it_ on the tip of the right ear of him who is to be cleansed, on the thumb of his right hand, and on the big toe of his right foot.”

Doesn’t sound very scientific to me. Sounds more like ridiculous superstition.

Ok so a flood around 4500 years ago before which there wasn’t enough water in the oceans to separate the continents from each other. The physical evidence supporting this theory is?

You keep claiming discoveries that were already written in a book but you’re pretty short on details.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 27, 2018)

“Then he shall kill the lamb of the trespass offering, and the priest shall take _some_ of the blood of the trespass offering and put _it_ on the tip of the right ear of him who is to be cleansed, on the thumb of his right hand, and on the big toe of his right foot.”

Day late and a dollar short yet again! My priest put his right foot on my left temple with a spinning roundhouse kick! I woke up covered in lambs blood (I think) and missing my wallet. Also now I have leprosy but I didn't have it before I went to church that day. This is what happens when we have so many different denominations!


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 27, 2018)

oldfella1962 said:


> “Then he shall kill the lamb of the trespass offering, and the priest shall take _some_ of the blood of the trespass offering and put _it_ on the tip of the right ear of him who is to be cleansed, on the thumb of his right hand, and on the big toe of his right foot.”
> 
> Day late and a dollar short yet again! My priest put his right foot on my left temple with a spinning roundhouse kick! I woke up covered in lambs blood (I think) and missing my wallet. Also now I have leprosy but I didn't have it before I went to church that day. This is what happens when we have so many different denominations!



Hope your right ear or right big toe doesn’t fall off. Otherwise you’re up the proverbial creek.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 27, 2018)

Pssssst…. Spotlite…....Psssssst
If I was on Team Christian I would make the point that "science" has come up with some medical procedures that we consider pretty wacky these days too......
Common cold? Slice you open and let your blood flow.
Scraped your knee? Rub Mercury (HIGHLY toxic) on it.
Depressed? A lobotomie will cheer you up.
Theres more...….

And please don't tell them I suggested this. They might take my A/A card away


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 27, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Pssssst…. Spotlite…....Psssssst
> If I was on Team Christian I would make the point that "science" has come up with some medical procedures that we consider pretty wacky these days too......
> Common cold? Slice you open and let your blood flow.
> Scraped your knee? Rub Mercury (HIGHLY toxic) on it.
> ...


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 27, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> The Bible doesn’t refer to it as a ceremony. It prescribes this as both a method of cleansing the leper and cleansing a house that was infected with some sort of plague. Kill a bird and dip a living bird and some other objects in its blood, then sprinkle the leper or house with this blood seven times and then release the bird in a field. Yeah that sounds like a real scientific way of cleaning. Then there is this little gem in the same chapter.
> 
> “Then he shall kill the lamb of the trespass offering, and the priest shall take _some_ of the blood of the trespass offering and put _it_ on the tip of the right ear of him who is to be cleansed, on the thumb of his right hand, and on the big toe of his right foot.”
> 
> ...



 "science" has come up with some medical procedures that we consider pretty wacky these days too......
 Common cold? Slice you open and let your blood flow.
 Scraped your knee? Rub Mercury (HIGHLY toxic) on it.
 Depressed? A lobotomie will cheer you up.
 Theres more...….


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 27, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> "science" has come up with some medical procedures that we consider pretty wacky these days too......
> Common cold? Slice you open and let your blood flow.
> Scraped your knee? Rub Mercury (HIGHLY toxic) on it.
> Depressed? A lobotomie will cheer you up.
> Theres more...….


Hey that's a fair point


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 27, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> The Bible doesn’t refer to it as a ceremony. It prescribes this as both a method of cleansing the leper and cleansing a house that was infected with some sort of plague. Kill a bird and dip a living bird and some other objects in its blood, then sprinkle the leper or house with this blood seven times and then release the bird in a field. Yeah that sounds like a real scientific way of cleaning. Then there is this little gem in the same chapter.
> 
> “Then he shall kill the lamb of the trespass offering, and the priest shall take _some_ of the blood of the trespass offering and put _it_ on the tip of the right ear of him who is to be cleansed, on the thumb of his right hand, and on the big toe of his right foot.”
> 
> Doesn’t sound very scientific to me. Sounds more like ridiculous superstition..


Slow down just a little..............if it is ridiculous superstition to you, by all means, you should not practice it...........I know of no one that does.

You need to decide if you want to discuss the "whys" or if you want to further demonstrate your disdain for Christianity. The disdain, I will no longer address

Since you were looking for a scientific explanation for some type of ceremony..........does a wedding ceremony where the two candles are lit to signify two people becoming one need a scientific explanation? You think that some of our wedding ceremonies might be a ridiculous superstition just 200 years down the road?  

Although the word "ceremony" is not used, its meaning described an event used as a cleansing ceremony. _Ceremony - is an event of ritual significance performed on a special occasion. _


Try reading this again and see if it stands out to you the difference in key words here - "DAY OF CLEANSING", "IF" and "THEN". 

No indication that blood was to be used for anything other than some type of cleansing "ceremony". The biblical significance of blood is life, cleansing, covering and purging. Jewish tradition sacrificed animals that were considered clean and pure.

Leviticus 14

1 And the Lord spake unto Moses, saying,
2 This shall be the law of the leper in the day of his cleansing: He shall be brought unto the priest:
3 And the priest shall go forth out of the camp; and the priest shall look, and, behold, if the plague of leprosy be healed in the leper; 
4 Then shall the priest command to take for him that is to be cleansed






atlashunter said:


> Ok so a flood around 4500 years ago before which there wasn’t enough water in the oceans to separate the continents from each other. The physical evidence supporting this theory is?.


Where is the physical evidence of not enough water in the oceans or even all the waters that he called seas?? Waters and seas were there before Noah was.  Let`s clarify something, this is a discussion about "Pangaea" and what is believed in regard to something that is "hypothetical" and how it relates to the flood and why some agree or disagree on a global or local flood.  

I have described the theory as I know it and explained the "whys" of it as I understand it. I am pretty sure that not all Christians have heard the same explanation or even care about Pangaea. I also have stated that this is very vague and not dwelled on, at least where I come from. Separation of the lands is mentioned very little and usually as in "theory has it"........... 

For me, Spotlite - Genesis 1 does not state the earth was one mass. It says let the waters be gathered to one place and let the dry land appear and he called the dry land earth and the gathering of the waters together he called seas. 





atlashunter said:


> You keep claiming discoveries that were already written in a book but you’re pretty short on details.


Fountains of the deep in the Bible is talking about water underneath the earths surface. Discovery of that water and an explanation and possibilities of it has been made since the Bible was written. The story isn't meant to prove the flood, it is meant to show they found what they believe the flood story was talking about with "fountains of the deep". I linked it and you replied with the below. You ate popcorn instead of reading.  



atlashunter said:


> It would indeed be interesting if it were so. Would be especially interesting if we learned there was some scientific basis for sprinkling birds blood around as a way to deal with leprosy as the bible prescribes.



.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 27, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Hey that's a fair point


Just a little tip I picked up here and there


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 27, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> "science" has come up with some medical procedures that we consider pretty wacky these days too......
> Common cold? Slice you open and let your blood flow.
> Scraped your knee? Rub Mercury (HIGHLY toxic) on it.
> Depressed? A lobotomie will cheer you up.
> Theres more...….



I don't know that we could call that science. Bad science perhaps. But there's a difference. Scientist loudly proclaim their fallibility. They make no claims of being inerrant. They stake their claims on evidence, not on authority. Science provides us with a method to discover and discard error. Faith doesn't. Faith does the exact opposite. Faith says this book has all the answers from an inerrant being and is itself inerrant and there is no need let alone any means to test its contents for error.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 27, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Pssssst…. Spotlite…....Psssssst
> If I was on Team Christian I would make the point that "science" has come up with some medical procedures that we consider pretty wacky these days too......
> Common cold? Slice you open and let your blood flow.
> Scraped your knee? Rub Mercury (HIGHLY toxic) on it.
> ...



Nice setup.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 27, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Slow down just a little..............if it is ridiculous superstition to you, by all means, you should not practice it...........I know of no one that does.
> 
> You need to decide if you want to discuss the "whys" or if you want to further demonstrate your disdain for Christianity. The disdain, I will no longer address
> 
> ...




6 He is then to take the live bird and dip it, together with the cedar wood, the scarlet yarn and the hyssop, into the blood of the bird that was killed over the fresh water. 7 Seven times he shall sprinkle the one to be cleansed of the defiling disease, and then pronounce them clean. After that, he is to release the live bird in the open fields. 

51 Then he is to take the cedar wood, the hyssop, the scarlet yarn and the live bird, dip them into the blood of the dead bird and the fresh water, and sprinkle the house seven times. 52 He shall purify the house with the bird’s blood, the fresh water, the live bird, the cedar wood, the hyssop and the scarlet yarn.53 Then he is to release the live bird in the open fields outside the town. In this way he will make atonement for the house, and it will be clean.

What do you find purifying or cleansing about sprinkling blood around? Science teaches us this could actually be a vector for spreading disease.






Spotlite said:


> Where is the physical evidence of not enough water in the oceans or even all the waters that he called seas??



Nope. Not gonna let you get away with dodging my question by asking a question in return. You suggested that up until around 4,500 years ago the oceans were so shallow as to not separate the continents from one another. I'd like to know on what evidence you make that claim.




Spotlite said:


> I have described the theory as I know it and explained the "whys" of it as I understand it. I am pretty sure that not all Christians have heard the same explanation or even care about Pangaea. I also have stated that this is very vague and not dwelled on, at least where I come from. Separation of the lands is mentioned very little and usually as in "theory has it"...........
> 
> For me, Spotlite - Genesis 1 does not state the earth was one mass. It says let the waters be gathered to one place and let the dry land appear and he called the dry land earth and the gathering of the waters together he called seas.



Got it. Correct me if I'm not accurately stating your position. The continents were always where they are now. Up until about 4,500 years ago the world didn't have enough water to separate the continents. Basically there was a land bridge between all continents. The missing water that now separates the continents was "gathered to one place" wherever that might be. Then that water was released and there is a massive worldwide flood which caused the oceans to rise and separate the continents. Is that right?




Spotlite said:


> Fountains of the deep in the Bible is talking about water underneath the earths surface. Discovery of that water and an explanation and possibilities of it has been made since the Bible was written. The story isn't meant to prove the flood, it is meant to show they found what they believe the flood story was talking about with "fountains of the deep". I linked it and you replied with the below. You ate popcorn instead of reading.



Water underneath the surface of the earth was not a new discovery even for people in the Bronze Age let alone in the modern era.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 27, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> I don't know that we could call that science. Bad science perhaps. But there's a difference. Scientist loudly proclaim their fallibility. They make no claims of being inerrant. They stake their claims on evidence, not on authority. Science provides us with a method to discover and discard error. Faith doesn't. Faith does the exact opposite. Faith says this book has all the answers from an inerrant being and is itself inerrant and there is no need let alone any means to test its contents for error.


I think that would be a matter of opinion. It is constantly tested by those that use it to live by. I understand science, and I understand faith. They are completely opposite. I use both. I can see the mechanics from science in the things that I have faith God created. I don't have an issue with the Genesis version of "formed man from the dust of the ground" to actually being the scientific "evolution" from organism to man...........the process of breathing life into him could be anywhere in between there, it is obvious at some point in between the dust or organism and the man, we took our first breath no matter which concept you believe.....................

I don't have a problem with science, but when they cant close the gap on things and rest on the assumption of "must have"........ to me that's not evidence. That actually requires faith to believe they are right.


----------



## matt79brown (Jun 27, 2018)

Funny i asked a bunch of A/As about Pangaea evidence and so far I've gotten ''google it'' and a bunch of arguments about the bible. Maybe I should have went and asked the Jews upstairs. If Pangaea idea was presented in 1925 with a bunch of paper maps of the world, surely with the advances in science with satellites, thermal imaging, and underwater research theres more evidence now right?


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 27, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> 6 He is then to take the live bird and dip it, together with the cedar wood, the scarlet yarn and the hyssop, into the blood of the bird that was killed over the fresh water. 7 Seven times he shall sprinkle the one to be cleansed of the defiling disease, and then pronounce them clean. After that, he is to release the live bird in the open fields.
> 
> 51 Then he is to take the cedar wood, the hyssop, the scarlet yarn and the live bird, dip them into the blood of the dead bird and the fresh water, and sprinkle the house seven times. 52 He shall purify the house with the bird’s blood, the fresh water, the live bird, the cedar wood, the hyssop and the scarlet yarn.53 Then he is to release the live bird in the open fields outside the town. In this way he will make atonement for the house, and it will be clean.
> 
> What do you find purifying or cleansing about sprinkling blood around? Science teaches us this could actually be a vector for spreading disease.


 I don't use birds blood I said there`s biblical significance for blood. The Jewish traditions. Might be a question for them. This is one of those things that was discussed upstairs about judging todays world against things that were done and accepted in history.   




atlashunter said:


> Nope. Not gonna let you get away with dodging my question by asking a question in return. You suggested that up until around 4,500 years ago the oceans were so shallow as to not separate the continents from one another. I'd like to know on what evidence you make that claim.
> .


 I think there might be some confusion on this one.  
You asked this - _"How long ago roughly was it that you think there were no oceans?"_
I replied with - "_No oceans???? "_
 And followed up again with this "_Where is the physical evidence of not enough water in the oceans or even all the waters that he called seas?? Waters and seas were there before Noah was"_

I was asking about the "no oceans" and "evidence of not enough water" question that you posed. That's why I followed up with stating the water and seas were there before the flood. 




atlashunter said:


> Got it. Correct me if I'm not accurately stating your position. The continents were always where they are now. Up until about 4,500 years ago the world didn't have enough water to separate the continents. Basically there was a land bridge between all continents. The missing water that now separates the continents was "gathered to one place" wherever that might be. Then that water was released and there is a massive worldwide flood which caused the oceans to rise and separate the continents. Is that right?.


No. My position is still this - "_For me, Spotlite - Genesis 1 does not state the earth was one mass. It says let the waters be gathered to one place and let the dry land appear and he called the dry land earth and the gathering of the waters together he called seas."_

It doesn't say if it was one piece or several pieces of dry land that may or may not have been closer at one time. All of the waters were gathered together in one place and called the seas.  I look at a globe and see dry land and seas around it. That's the way I envision it.  




atlashunter said:


> Water underneath the surface of the earth was not a new discovery even for people in the Bronze Age let alone in the modern era.


Could you provide the first documented discovery?


----------



## bullethead (Jun 27, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Funny i asked a bunch of A/As about Pangaea evidence and so far I've gotten ''google it'' and a bunch of arguments about the bible. Maybe I should have went and asked the Jews upstairs. If Pangaea idea was presented in 1925 with a bunch of paper maps of the world, surely with the advances in science with satellites, thermal imaging, and underwater research theres more evidence now right?


Here is the deal, no matter what we say nobody who asks for our input believes what we say anyway.

I try to google things first, and then ask if I do not understand what I am finding or if I want to discuss what I've found.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 27, 2018)

bullethead said:


> 200,000 years.. haven't progressed very much....
> 
> You just got a glimpse of evolution. What has happened to humans in 200,000 years is Usain Bolt speed regarding evolution.
> 
> How does bible timeline equate to reality timeline?


Yea but it just looks like we got a slow start. We just landed on the moon less than 100 years ago.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 27, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Here is the deal, no matter what we say nobody who asks for our input believes what we say anyway.
> 
> I try to google things first, and then ask if I do not understand what I am finding or if I want to discuss what I've found.


I believe you on this one though


----------



## bullethead (Jun 27, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Yea but it just looks like we got a slow start. We just landed on the moon less than 100 years ago.


As far as evolution goes, 200,000 years from sleeping in trees to keep from being lunch to landing on the moon is lightening fast.


----------



## ky55 (Jun 27, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Here is the deal, no matter what we say nobody who asks for our input believes what we say anyway.



But the real entertainment is the creativity of the denials.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 27, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Here is the deal, no matter what we say nobody who asks for our input believes what we say anyway.
> 
> I try to google things first, and then ask if I do not understand what I am finding or if I want to discuss what I've found.



Exactly. The OP couldn’t care less about the evidence of Pangea.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 27, 2018)

bullethead said:


> As far as evolution goes, 200,000 years from sleeping in trees to keep from being lunch to landing on the moon is lightening fast.



Humans also didn’t stop evolving. I suspect the qualities that account for being able to build modern civilization are much more recent.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 28, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> Humans also didn’t stop evolving. I suspect the qualities that account for being able to build modern civilization are much more recent.


Absolutely


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 28, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> Humans also didn’t stop evolving. I suspect the qualities that account for being able to build modern civilization are much more recent.



I wonder how much culture influences evolution and vice versa.  If the culture changes so that religiosity and the traits that lead to it become less desirable then they would be selected out.  Maybe it's the crowd I'm in but seems like no one I know is impressed by religious fundamentalism, their children even less so.  If each generation selects for less religiosity it should fade out.  

Whatever it is that religion provides may not seem as useful to modern people or perhaps whatever it provides can be replaced by something else equally useful and yet more in line with modern conditions.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 28, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> I wonder how much culture influences evolution and vice versa.  If the culture changes so that religiosity and the traits that lead to it become less desirable then they would be selected out.  Maybe it's the crowd I'm in but seems like no one I know is impressed by religious fundamentalism, their children even less so.  If each generation selects for less religiosity it should fade out.
> 
> Whatever it is that religion provides may not seem as useful to modern people or perhaps whatever it provides can be replaced by something else equally useful and yet more in line with modern conditions.





> If each generation selects for less religiosity it should fade out.


If by fade out you mean "go away/gone" …..... I don't know.
Religion, in my opinion, is 99% emotional. We don't "need" it now and never did from a survival/technological standpoint. The only reason it exists or ever existed is due to the emotional security it provides to some/many. Unless emotions get selected out, I don't see religion going away entirely.
Even if the Big B or some other "occurance" gets 100% proven, I think there is going to still be some number of folks who need that emotional security (Heaven after death, seeing Momma and Daddy again etc).


> Maybe it's the crowd I'm in but seems like no one I know is impressed by religious fundamentalism,


The crowd you are in is here in the US. If you and your crowd were in a 3rd world place, where Christianity/religion is on the rise and not decline, you might see something different.

I think I agree with your theory about 99.9% of other things but I think "religion" which is so tied to human emotion might fall into that .1%
Religion might morph into something very different than it is now but I don't think it goes away for a very, very, very long time if ever.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 28, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> If by fade out you mean "go away/gone" …..... I don't know.
> Religion, in my opinion, is 99% emotional. We don't "need" it now and never did from a survival/technological standpoint. The only reason it exists or ever existed is due to the emotional security it provides to some/many. Unless emotions get selected out, I don't see religion going away entirely.
> Even if the Big B or some other "occurance" gets 100% proven, I think there is going to still be some number of folks who need that emotional security (Heaven after death, seeing Momma and Daddy again etc).
> 
> ...


 
All the things that religion provides can be had without it.  If one doesn't need proof then one could just as easily imagine ANY scenario about an "afterlife" and make themselves believe it's true.  From what I can tell, everybody does exactly that anyways.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 28, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> I don't use birds blood I said there`s biblical significance for blood. The Jewish traditions. Might be a question for them.



It's a question for you. It's in your religious text and supposedly prescribed by your deity.




Spotlite said:


> This is one of those things that was discussed upstairs about judging todays world against things that were done and accepted in history.



Right this is one of those things because we know it's a bunch of superstitious nonsense. Let's not judge it then by today's standards and whatever we do let's not consider it possibly tells us something about the source of the supposedly divinely revealed knowledge of these people. On the other hand if we find reference to something like underground water that we can construe as a great revelation that preceded secular knowledge then we can judge that by modern standards and use it to speculate on the source of this knowledge as being divinely revealed. Spot, I'm sorry to say you strike me as someone who prefers to play tennis without the net.




Spotlite said:


> I think there might be some confusion on this one.
> You asked this - _"How long ago roughly was it that you think there were no oceans?"_
> I replied with - "_No oceans???? "_
> And followed up again with this "_Where is the physical evidence of not enough water in the oceans or even all the waters that he called seas?? Waters and seas were there before Noah was"_
> ...



Right but at levels that separated the continents or no? If they were already separated then what is your point?





Spotlite said:


> No. My position is still this - "_For me, Spotlite - Genesis 1 does not state the earth was one mass. It says let the waters be gathered to one place and let the dry land appear and he called the dry land earth and the gathering of the waters together he called seas."_
> 
> It doesn't say if it was one piece or several pieces of dry land that may or may not have been closer at one time. All of the waters were gathered together in one place and called the seas.  I look at a globe and see dry land and seas around it. That's the way I envision it.






Ok.... still not seeing your point. Seems like you've hinted that you thought the world was at one point not divided and later became divided perhaps not by the continents moving but by water separating them but you've not really gone into much detail.





Spotlite said:


> Could you provide the first documented discovery?



Don't know about the oldest well but there are a number of them that have been dated to the neolithic era.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_well

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8118318.stm

Even animals have been known to dig for water so I suspect this is something our ancestors were doing even before homo sapiens.

https://africageographic.com/blog/elephants-dig-water/


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 28, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> All the things that religion provides can be had without it.  If one doesn't need proof then one could just as easily imagine ANY scenario about an "afterlife" and make themselves believe it's true.  From what I can tell, everybody does exactly that anyways.



Like the Heaven's Gate cult? Still a religion in my book.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 28, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> Ok.... still not seeing your point. Seems like you've hinted that you thought the world was at one point not divided and later became divided perhaps not by the continents moving but by water separating/


I don’t have a point. Was discussing the “what” and the “why” that some believe in that theory and their position of it.

I made it clear that I envision it the way I see the globe. I don’t get wrapped up in all if the dogma.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 28, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> All the things that religion provides can be had without it.
> 
> If one doesn't need proof then one could just as easily imagine ANY scenario about an "afterlife" and make themselves believe it's true.  From what I can tell, everybody does exactly that anyways.






atlashunter said:


> Like the Heaven's Gate cult? Still a religion in my book.



My post should have looked like this^^^.  It was two different thoughts.

On cults vs. religions:

http://www.differencebetween.net/miscellaneous/difference-between-cult-and-religion/


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 28, 2018)

kind of "off topic" but do think my health insurance would cover the entire bird rodeo/bloodbath procedure?


----------



## ky55 (Jun 28, 2018)

oldfella1962 said:


> kind of "off topic" but do think my health insurance would cover the entire bird rodeo/bloodbath procedure?



Nope, it won’t. 
A/A’s aren’t covered on any event considered an “act of god”.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 28, 2018)

ky55 said:


> Nope, it won’t.
> A/A’s aren’t covered on any event considered an “act of god”.


Should have switched to GEICO. 
Godly Events Insurance Company.........


----------



## ky55 (Jun 28, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Should have switched to GEICO.
> Godly Events Insurance Company.........



Yeah I know, but I don’t think I’d qualify for that one. They probably require a statement of belief like Ken Ham requires for the Ark Encounter employees.
This one looked a lot better but I don’t think I’d make the grade there either:

https://mychristiancare.org/medi-share/

“Medi-Share is a community of Christians who have agreed to live as the early church (Acts 2 & 4) when it comes to sharing each other’s burdens. Members share each other’s eligible medical bills and, most importantly, encourage and lift one another up in prayer.”

It seems a little vague to me...
Is the prayer supplemental, or is it the primary?
And if prayer works, why the heck do y’all need the insurance?



Looks like a bargain ...

*“WHAT'S THE COST?*
With Medi-Share, there’s an option for every budget. Each household’s monthly share is based on the age of the oldest applicant and how many family members are participating. There are seven Annual Household Portion (AHP) options from $1,000* to $10,500 with monthly shares based on a sliding scale. To find out pricing options available to you, answer the two questions on our Share Calculator now.

_*The $1,000 AHP is only available to unmarried individuals age 18-29.”_

*


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 28, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> Right this is one of those things because we know it's a bunch of superstitious nonsense. Let's not judge it then by today's standards and whatever we do let's not consider it possibly tells us something about the source of the supposedly divinely revealed knowledge of these people. On the other hand if we find reference to something like underground water that we can construe as a great revelation that preceded secular knowledge then we can judge that by modern standards and use it to speculate on the source of this knowledge as being divinely revealed. Spot, I'm sorry to say you strike me as someone who prefers to play tennis without the net.


Ok........IF....... you understand half as much as you pretend about the Bible, then no explanation is needed.

The Jews still hold to a lot of their traditions today. If you feel it is a bunch of superstitious nonsense, I suggest that you drive to those auction barns around Easter when Jewish people will be buying kid lambs and goats...........and just condemn them in person.     

History seems to be fine until scientist discover something today from that same book that does not fit the anti-God agenda. What happened to "no-one outside of the Bible wrote that down" ?



atlashunter said:


> Don't know about the oldest well but there are a number of them that have been dated to the neolithic era.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_well
> 
> ...





> _*Could you provide the first documented discovery?*_





atlashunter said:


> Spot, I'm sorry to say you strike me as someone who prefers to play tennis without the net.


 I think I will keep taking the high road


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 28, 2018)

ky55 said:


> Yeah I know, but I don’t think I’d qualify for that one. They probably require a statement of belief like Ken Ham requires for the Ark Encounter employees.
> This one looked a lot better but I don’t think I’d make the grade there either:
> 
> https://mychristiancare.org/medi-share/
> ...



“In God we trust”

But just in case....


----------



## bullethead (Jun 29, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Ok........IF....... you understand half as much as you pretend about the Bible, then no explanation is needed.
> 
> The Jews still hold to a lot of their traditions today. If you feel it is a bunch of superstitious nonsense, I suggest that you drive to those auction barns around Easter when Jewish people will be buying kid lambs and goats...........and just condemn them in person.
> 
> ...


Tribes in Borneo still shrink heads....sacrificing lambs is on the same level.
Hillary and Michael,  I mean Michelle say they take the high road too...so you are not in great company...


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 29, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Tribes in Borneo still shrink heads....sacrificing lambs is on the same level.
> Hillary and Michael,  I mean Michelle say they take the high road too...so you are not in great company...



Guess he doesn’t consider sprinkling birds blood around seven times as superstitious nonsense after all.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 29, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Tribes in Borneo still shrink heads....sacrificing lambs is on the same level.
> Hillary and Michael,  I mean Michelle say they take the high road too...so you are not in great company...


Yup. There is this one country where people will go hungry that worship cows............do ya`ll eat beef?  I wouldn't question my company unless I was on a road lower than Michelle and Hillary.


atlashunter said:


> Guess he doesn’t consider sprinkling birds blood around seven times as superstitious nonsense after all.


You assume way too much. If I thought it made sense, I would be doing it. The only blood I want to see from a bird, goat or lamb is on the ground after I shoot it. The only cleansing involved with it for me and many others is using soap and water to get it off our hands.   

What part of Jewish traditions is not clicking? That was Jews, the Jews were Gods chosen people. Why would God or any man-made law prescribe something to them that went against their tradition, unless they wanted the Jews to revolt against them?

You don't have to believe any story to understand it. You claim that you know a lot about the Bible but you are proving more and more the opposite. You don't know the "whys" and "whats" of it and don't even realize the significance of why it was prescribed to them and why it is not today and why it means nothing to God today. Although, the Jews do still hold to a lot of their traditions today.

I don't know how many times I can repeat this, if you want to condemn it, go find a Jew that still does these things and ya`ll have at it. We don't condone it because it means nothing anymore and we know why.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 29, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Yup. There is this one country where people will go hungry that worship cows............do ya`ll eat beef?  I wouldn't question my company unless I was on a road lower than Michelle and Hillary.
> 
> You assume way too much. If I thought it made sense, I would be doing it. The only blood I want to see from a bird, goat or lamb is on the ground after I shoot it. The only cleansing involved with it for me and many others is using soap and water to get it off our hands.
> 
> ...



Ten Commandments was part of the same law given to the Jews. You ready to wash your hands of those too? It’s all in the same book from the same deity to the same folks. If you’re going to apply common sense and throw out the parts you know are superstitious nonsense you may as well stop pretending you’re living by the book rather than common sense.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 29, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> Ten Commandments was part of the same law given to the Jews. You ready to wash your hands of those too? It’s all in the same book from the same deity to the same folks. If you’re going to apply common sense and throw out the parts you know are superstitious nonsense you may as well stop pretending you’re living by the book rather than common sense.



There is nothing in the Ten Commandments concerning slaughtering things 

Why is it that anytime a Christian ask something, the reply is "literally 2 minutes of research".............but that concept fails you?

What kind of response would I get if I threw the junk listed in this link out there and started telling you that it applies to you? I know how to study. I recommend it to you. I would start with learning more about the Jews first.

https://www.conservapedia.com/Atheist_hypocrisy


----------



## bullethead (Jun 29, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> There is nothing in the Ten Commandments concerning slaughtering things
> 
> Why is it that anytime a Christian ask something, the reply is "literally 2 minutes of research".............but that concept fails you?
> 
> ...


Psssst, the Jews do not believe Jesus is the Messiah or the Son of god.
Just sayin


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 29, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Psssst, the Jews do not believe Jesus is the Messiah or the Son of god.
> Just sayin



The whole "talk to the jews" thing is a red herring anyway. 
Christians still made those old jewish scriptures part of their holy book and claim to worship the same god so they own it. All of it.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 29, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Psssst, the Jews do not believe Jesus is the Messiah or the Son of god.
> Just sayin


Psssss......I know.......(has a lot to do with all that sacrifice stuff.....just sayin)


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 29, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> The whole "talk to the jews" thing is a red herring anyway.
> Christians still made those old jewish scriptures part of their holy book and claim to worship the same god so they own it. All of it.


So we’ve now established you know absolutely nothing about the very thing you hate. Interesting.


----------



## ky55 (Jun 29, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> So we’ve now established you know absolutely nothing about the very thing you hate. Interesting.



*“James 1:17 New International Version (NIV)*
17 Every good and perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of the heavenly lights, who does not change like shifting shadows.”

*“Hebrews 13:8 New International Version (NIV)*
8 Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.”


Do you have a different god?

*


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 29, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> So we’ve now established you know absolutely nothing about the very thing you hate. Interesting.



Just pointing out what's in your holy book. Things which people at one time believed were cleansing but now we know better. Ridiculous things which you won't defend yet must believe came from your deity.Your opinion about my knowledge doesn't change any of that.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 29, 2018)

Shall we move on to the scriptures that talk about the stars falling to the earth? How exactly does that work?


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 30, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> Christians still made those old jewish scriptures part of their holy book and claim to worship the same god so they own it. All of it.





atlashunter said:


> Ten Commandments was part of the same law given to the Jews. You ready to wash your hands of those too? It’s all in the same book from the same deity to the same folks. If you’re going to apply common sense and throw out the parts you know are superstitious nonsense you may as well stop pretending you’re living by the book rather than common sense.





atlashunter said:


> Just pointing out what's in your holy book. Things which people at one time believed were cleansing but now we know better. Ridiculous things which you won't defend yet must believe came from your deity.Your opinion about my knowledge doesn't change any of that.


I don`t like long post but........

I realize that this may be a waste of time. I honestly feel that one of the two things, if not both are happening. 1. You don’t know as much about this as you are claiming, or 2. You have a premeditated negative perception that will not allow you to set aside your animosity to objectively study this. Below reveals the reason that your statements indicate that. 

When I study anything for understanding of “how” and “why”, I do it objectively. I thought we all did. It doesn’t matter to me if I believe the subject or not, what matters is “at least I know” I may not have the Jews down to a T, and I know why they rejected Jesus, but I know enough to understand the reason that today`s Christian does not practice all that blood stuff. I know all of this is in the same book, but you must know to who it is written and why. The logic that you are presenting is I should be out building an ark also.

Sacrifice is an ancient and universal human expression. Greeks, Romans, Canaanites and Egyptians all offered sacrifices to their gods. The Mosaic Law given specifically to the nation of Israel was made up of 3 parts; the Ten Commandments, the ordinances, and the worship system (priesthood, the tabernacles, offerings) Purpose of the law - reveal God, set apart Israel, reveal sinfulness of man, provide forgiveness, way of worship, Gods direction, and since the law offered no salvation, to cause man to see they could not keep the law after the Messiah came. For Israel, sacrifices were offered in the temple - the place of God`s presence with the nation, at the alter and performed by the priest. Sacrifice was never the means of forgiveness for sin. Forgiveness is obtained through repentance. Sacrifice was offered for atonement to purge a sin. There was no atonement for intentional malicious sins. Offerings had to be something belonging to the person making the offering and offered as the substitute in place of the offeror. The Priest interceded between God and the offeror with the offering. The offering was sized in accordance to the sin (debt)

Prophecies for the Messiah to come. Jesus said he did not come to abolish the law, but to fulfill it. The Jews had no lawful way of atoning sins after the destruction of the temple. At the cross, “it is finished” the debt for sin is paid. No more sacrificing of animals needed. But Jews rejected Jesus as the Messiah.

Gentiles – all non-Israelites, accepted Jesus as the Messiah. They have an “alter of prayer”. They pray for forgiveness. Many forms of “sacrifice” that belong to them – mostly giving of themselves (no animals). All sins can be forgiven and purged. Can receive salvation. Their bodies are the temple of God – the place of God`s presence with man. Jesus is the intercessor. The ten commandments are within the teachings of the New Test. The sacrificing of animals is gone. Dietary - If they can catch it, they can eat it.

Because the temple was destroyed, and the Jews reject Jesus, prayer has taken place of their sacrifice - “we render instead of bullocks the offering of our lips” But there is no atonement to purge the sin. Although many still do use lambs and goats for other traditions that are not related to an offering to God. There are Jewish dietary laws. Certain animals may not be eaten at all, birds and mammals must be killed in accordance with Jewish laws. All blood must be drained from meat and poultry. Blood represents atonement.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 30, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> Your opinion about my knowledge doesn't change any of that.


Just clarifying, my opinion about your knowledge is not related to your mental capacity. I’m not questioning that.

The missing knowledge is the “knowing”, or the “being familiar “ with all of the elements of the subject.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 30, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> “In God we trust”
> 
> But just in case....



the Arabs have a saying: "trust in Allah....but still tie up your camels anyway."


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 1, 2018)

Spot,

I realize blood sacrifice is an ancient and widespread practice. Interesting isn’t it that it should be central to so many false religions as well as your own? We got into this topic in the first place when you suggested the Bible contains knowledge that scientists only later discovered to be true. The example you gave was a poor one and there are many more examples of claims in the Bible that are dead wrong from a scientific point of view. But you would rather not talk about those.


----------

